# Lexicon's LX1031 Phase 2a Completed



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Lexicon to Present Phase 2 Clinical Data for IBS Drug Candidate at Digestive Disease WeekHi,can anyone tell me, assuming no major hurdles, when LX1031 might hit the market? 2013 or so?Thanks,Pete


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Completing Phase 2 studies is still a long way from marketing. Phase 3 studies will have to be conducted, followed by an NDA (New Drug Application) to the FDA. In all these steps could take perhaps 5 years.Jeff


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

<sigh>


----------

